# SRM/Symbiosis/UPES what to choose?



## ritvij (Jun 4, 2012)

guys i am planning for a btech in CS. i am currently getting admissions in SRM Delhi, Symbiosis Pune and Petroleum University in Dehradun.. which of these would be the best?
also if anyone has any relative or friend in any of them kindly share it here!


----------



## way2jatin (Jun 4, 2012)

u are getting CS in all the three colleges or any other branches


----------



## ritvij (Jun 5, 2012)

yep cs in all three!!


----------



## way2jatin (Jun 5, 2012)

then go for SRM as UPES is famous for only Petroleum and Symbiosis is not much good


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 9, 2012)

check this out before making any decision
The Telegraph - Calcutta (Kolkata) | Nation | Pioneer varsity on unfit list

check the image which is given in article


----------

